# Test in MB



## Strider (7. März 2005)

XC 8 hat ein gut. Rahmen super eine Note abzug für defekten FOX dämpfer. (scheinbar hat nicht nur manitou qualitätsprobleme  )
Sandstone: Sehr gut.


----------



## Bigattack (7. März 2005)

Ja, hab´s auch gerade gelesen! Das mit dem Fox Dämpfer gibt mir allerdings zu denken. Ist jetzt schon das 2. Mal!

Hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (7. März 2005)

Na ja da die alternative Manitou ist, die schon wieder mehrere defekte Gabeln im Test hatten.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. März 2005)

Mann, o Mann ! Warum habt Ihr denn das MTB immer 1 Tag vorher am Kiosk ?


----------



## CloseUp (7. März 2005)

mit ABO bekommt man das Magazin einen Tag früher als am Kiosk.   

Gruß, CloseUp

'PS: Schade dass das XC8 "nur" ein gut bekommen hat. Canyon kann ja nicht direkt was dafür dass der FOX-Dämpfer defekt ist...


----------



## Strider (7. März 2005)

Ein ES8 haben sie in den Dauertest aufgenommen.
Für uns ja eher uninteressant bald testen wir es ja selbst


----------



## xysiu33 (7. März 2005)

na ja, das mit dem Abo hätt ich mir gedacht.

Allerdings ist das mit den Tests immer wieder das gleiche: ein (feder)Teil ist defekt, schon hat das Bike verloren


----------



## wime (7. März 2005)

CloseUp schrieb:
			
		

> 'PS: Schade dass das XC8 "nur" ein gut bekommen hat. Canyon kann ja nicht direkt was dafür dass der FOX-Dämpfer defekt ist...



Aber Canyon kann etwas dafür wenn sie Bikes mit defekten Komponenten ausliefern  
Das nennt man Endkontrolle  wenn ein Bike zu einem Test geht sollte eigentlich die Kontrolle noch besser sein. Das ist jetzt schon das 2. mal.
Hoffentlich werden unsere bestellten Bikes dann besser kontrolliert.


----------



## Bigattack (7. März 2005)

Das stimmt! Canyon kann nix dazu. Allerdings hätte ich das Bike erstmal Probegefahren bevor ich es der Redaktion von der MB zur Verfügung stelle. 

Ich als Kunde erwarte zumindest das mein Bike vorher mal von einem Canyon Techniker gefahren wird. 

Ich glaube so ist das ja auch angedacht von Canyon!


----------



## Strider (7. März 2005)

Ich überlege mir inzwischen ernsthaft mein Bike abzuhohlen um es selber zu testen bevor ich es mitnehm.
Ach ja in der nächsten MB: Test Günstige Enduros.


----------



## Bigattack (7. März 2005)

Ich werde mein Bike auf jeden Fall selbst abholen. Dann kann Canyon mir gleich das Bike "zusammenschrauben" Und ich mach eine Testfahrt. Wenn irgendwas schleift oder net so ganz funkt, können die es gleich ausbessern!

Das mit der Hin-und Herschickerei will ich mir ersparen!

Vielleicht kann ja Staabi mal was zu der "funktionsfähigen" Auslieferung sagen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. März 2005)

Hi,

den Test habe ich natürlich auch bereits gelesen. Auch wir finden es schade, das das XC 8 wg. eines Ausfalls des Dämpfers eine ganze Note von "Sehr gut" auf "Gut" abgewertet wurde. Aber das liegt natürlich im Ermessen des Testers.

Das Rad wurde übrigens, genau wie alle anderen Bikes die zu Tests gehen auch, vor der Abgabe bei "Mountain Bike" eingefahren. Dabei werden die Bikes während einer Tagestour auf Funktion geprüft, die Scheibenbremsen eingebremst und Schaltung usw. nach der Tour überprüft. Dabei war der Dämpfer unauffällig, sonst hätten wir ihn natürlich noch getauscht. Anyway, wir werden das mit Fox besprechen. Schon ärgerlich, zumal die Fox RP3Dämpfer in unseren eigenen Test-Bikes (auch der in meinem ES 7) seit Monaten problemlos funktionieren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Strider (7. März 2005)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich zu Anfang die Abwertung aufgrund fehlerhafter Parts unfair fand. Bei der Masse von Fehlern (die jedenfalls nach Berichten der Magazine) zur Zeit bei vielen Parts auftritt find ich es allerding auch gut wenn Hersteller "bestraft" werden wenn fehlerhafte Parts am Bike sind.  Und im Test stand ja eindeutig, dass das bike sonst "sehr gut" ist .


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (7. März 2005)

Da stimme ich zu!
Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Forum von defekte Schnellspanner, undichte Gabel, Beule am Schaltwerk,... gehört
Es sind bestimmt Einzelfälle, aber dann noch bei der MB   
Also ich mache mir wirklich sorgen ob alles bei meinem Bike stimmen wird.


Ich glaube, dass sich die statistische Defekt Rate erst bestimmen lässt, wenn jeder sein 2005 Bike bekommen hat.
So sind meine Sorgen zur Zeit eher Subjektiv, hoffe dass, sich bald Threads mit guter Kritik haufen werden.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. März 2005)

Hallo Canyon-Begeisterte, hallo @staabi,

wegen dem bereits zweitem Bike-Test, bei dem es Probleme mit der Federung aufgetreten sind, haben wir alle eine begründete Sorge um die Qualität der Dämpfer bei unseren bald (    )  einzutreffenen Bikes. 
Ich - und ich glaube auch der Rest der "Canyon-Fraktion" hoffen stark, daß die Bikes vor der Auslieferung auf Herz und Nieren spricht Gabel und Dämpfer geprüft werden. Sorgen mache ich mir deshalb, denn bei vielen von uns hier im Forum der Auslieferungstermin Mitte/Ende April sein wird - dabei werden die Jungs in der Werkstatt ziemlich viel Streß haben und unter Zeitdruck arbeiten müssen.

Also bitte Canyon: ich nehme gerne paar Tage Lieferverzögerung in Kauf, hauptsache alles stimmt mit meinem Bike und es verläßt eure Werkstatt nicht nur "zusammengeschraubt" sondern nach ordentlicher Qualikontrolle und Probefahrt! Sonst droht euch eine Welle von Reklamationen, die bestimm keiner will   Denke die anderen Kunden können sich mir anschliessen.  Und macht FOX Feuer unter dem A....h - soweit es noch geht, denn normal sind die Ausfälle mMn nicht. Hoffentlich betrifft es nur eine Serie mit geringer Stückzahl ( die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ! )

Die Sache mit der persönlichen Abholung in Koblenz habe ich mir auch überlegt. Aber nicht vergessen: den Karton soll man schon Kaufen im Falle von Inspektion oder späteren Reklamationen. Es sei denn, daß man jedes Mal mit dem Bike nach Koblenz fahren will. Außerdem: eine Probefahrt bei Canyon ist nur bedingt sinnvoll: wenn z. B. der Dämpfer - wie im MTB Testbike - schon vorher eingefahren ist und erst später ein Defekt aufweist, hilft eine kleine Probefahrt gar nichts. Andererseits habe ich hier im Forum vor kurzem gelesen, daß bei einem Genossen das Bike gar nicht eingestellt ( Schaltung etc ) eingetroffen sei und er selbst die Einstellungen durchführen mußte. So etwas dürfte nicht passieren, oder ? Hier ist also Qualitätsmäßig noch viel zu tun bei Canyon.......

Das einzige was beruhigt ist der Fakt, daß jeder Tester mit den Canyon-Rahmen/Fahrwerk sehr angetan ist.

Zurück zum Test: WAS IST LOS BEIM "MTB" ? EIN SPECIALIZED HAT DEN TEST NICHT GEWONNEN ?  IST DAS EIN DRUCKFEHLER ?    

Sonst dachte ich immer, wenn ein Speci am Test teilnimmt, ist für den Rest der Bikes die Sache gelaufen.........neue Zeiten brechen ein, Leute !  Die Amis sind jetzt bestimmt sauer.......


----------



## wime (8. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> arbeiten müssen.
> 
> Also bitte Canyon: ich nehme gerne paar Tage Lieferverzögerung in Kauf, hauptsache alles stimmt mit meinem Bike und es verläßt eure Werkstatt nicht nur "zusammengeschraubt" sondern nach ordentlicher Qualikontrolle und Probefahrt!



Da stimme ich dir voll zu


----------



## aemkei77 (8. März 2005)

stimme nicht zu.
mein Bike soll neu zu mir kommen, nicht so lange gefahren, bis eventuelle Fehler auftreten.
bei einem der Test hats geheissen: Führungsbuchsen nach 300 km ausgeschlagen.

OK, das ist zu neu um kaputt zu sein,
mir aber sicher nicht neu genug ums zu kaufen.

Also normale Endkontrolle, wir schon nicht jedes Teil einen Defekt haben,
die Dämpfer und gabeln werden zu diesem zeitpunkt halt auch noch Vorserienmodelle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (8. März 2005)

Hi 
Qualitätskontrolle und Probefahrt heisst ja nicht, einen Tag lang mit dem Bike in der Gegend herumzufahren.  Da hätten wir unsere Räder ja erst Mitte August.
Ich verstehe darunter: Alle Einstellungen sind gemacht und kontrolliert. Die kritischen Teile wie Dämpfer, Gabel, etc. werden noch besser angeschaut. So können wir sicher sein dass wir ohne Probleme unsere erste Ausfahrt machen können. Was bringt es wenn wir ein Bike erhalten dass ein Qualitätsproblem hat. Da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage länger und kann dann vom ersten Tag an ohne Probleme mein Bike brauchen.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. März 2005)

> stimme nicht zu. mein Bike soll neu zu mir kommen, nicht so lange gefahren, bis eventuelle Fehler auftreten



Mensch, ich will doch auch nicht, daß die Jungs von Canyon mit meinem Bike zuerst einen Alpencross machen und erst dann ausliefern ! 

Das einzige was ich erwarte, ist eine vernümftige Qualitätskontrolle mit kleiner Probefahrt - nur diese sollte sich nicht auf 2 Meter Werkstattfahrt  beschränken - paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz mit ordentlichem Eintauchen der Gabel und Dämpfer sollen schon drin sein, oder etwa nicht ? 

Die Geschichte mit den Vorserienmodellen wird sich hoffentlich nicht bestätigen.......


----------



## ow1 (8. März 2005)

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht verrückt wegen diesen negativen Tests. Canyon wird sich solche Qualitätsmängel nicht leisten können. Und wenn ein Teil erst später defekt geht, dann liegt das nicht an Canyon sondern am jeweiligen Hersteller. Meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon zeigt, dass sie sehr kulant bei defekten Teilen sind.
Bei den vielen Bikes, die Canyon jedes Jahr verkauft, gibt es, wie auch bei anderen Hersteller, sicher mal den einen oder anderen Defekt. 
Aber da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. März 2005)

Hallo,

die Probefahrt über den Werkstatthof mit Funktionstest der Schaltung, Bremsen und Federelemente gehört zu jeder Montage. Danach werden die Bikes in den Versand gebracht, wo sie wieder teildemontiert und versandfertig gemacht werden.

Alpencross als Probefahrt geht allerdings nicht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, das der Job recht begehrt sein dürfte, wenn wir das so handhaben würden 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ow1 (8. März 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Alpencross als Probefahrt geht allerdings nicht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, das der Job recht begehrt sein dürfte, wenn wir das so handhaben würden
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Wo muss ich mich bewerben?


----------



## xysiu33 (8. März 2005)

> Wo muss ich mich bewerben?



da sind wir jetzt zu zweit !!!!

Bewerbungsunterlagen schon nach Koblenz unterwegs


----------



## wime (8. März 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo muss ich mich bewerben?



Ich komme auch mit


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. März 2005)

also bei meinem raodmaster war letztes jahr weder schaltung noch steuersatz richtig eingestellt. wenn das jetzt wieder ist, geh ich sofort zum nächsten händler und schick die rechnung nach koblenz...


----------



## xysiu33 (8. März 2005)

> also bei meinem raodmaster war letztes jahr weder schaltung noch steuersatz richtig eingestellt. wenn das jetzt wieder ist, geh ich sofort zum nächsten händler und schick die rechnung nach koblenz...



mach ich auch - hab kein Problem damit


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (8. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich auch - hab kein Problem damit


Na wenn die Rechnungs Begleichung auch so lange dauert wie die Lieferzeiten, viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-men (8. März 2005)

Hhmm!    
Als unerfahrener MB-Leser hat mich dieser Test eher verwirrt, denn in meiner Kaufentscheidung bestätigt. Zwar wird dem Rad Potential bescheinigt, doch statt dieses im langen Prolog herauszuarbeiten, findet sich bis auf den Vorwurf der Edelpart-Protzerei kein Beitrag zum Canyon. Der "Disc-Spezialist" Karsten K. warnt Schwergewichtigte wie mich (brutale 78kg vor der morgendlichen Dusche) vor sündig teuren Filigranankern, wie diesem Nichts von einer Magura Marta. Dass der defekte Dämpfer zu einer Abwertung des Rades um eine Note führt, klingt schon fast hämisch. Frei nach dem Motto "das hast du nun von deinen Markenteilen". 

Sorry, kann mich mal einer aufklären! Wird hier von MB ein Markenhype betrieben oder habe ich mich für eine Mogelpackung entschieden. Ist das Canyon XC8 wirklich nur eine mäßig gelungene Aneinanderreihung von edlen Einzelkomponenten oder ein top Rad, bei dem alles wie aus einem Guß aufeinander abgestimmt ist. 

Bin ich wirklich zu schwer für eine Marta und sollte ich statt Alpencross doch einen Trip am Niederrhein buchen?

Meine letzte Frage für heute ist. Warum ist nicht ein Stern im Race-Bereich vergeben, wenn alles doch derartig auf leicht getrimmt ist. Ist die Sitzposition derartig aufrecht, dass man hier auf einem Leichtbau-Hollandrad sitzt?

Vielleicht klären mich mal erfahrene Foren-Hasen auf.


----------



## Staabi (8. März 2005)

Hi,

das XC 8 ist sicherlich ein Tourenbike mit einem eher sportlichen Touch und von uns als Tourer/Marathonbike konzipiert. So ist es im MB Test ja auch mit großem Abstand das leichteste Bike. Andere Bikes in diesem Test sind ja eher in der Gewichtsklasse unserer ES Bikes. Am Beispiel des Reifens Racing Ralph nur kurz, der Reifen ist sicherlich auf trockenem Untergrund einer der besten Race-Reifen und in der 2,3er Breite auch voll tourentauglich. Wenn es feucht wird (so wie im Moment) hat er allerdings seine Grenzen, da ist es dann empfehlenswert z.B. auf einen Conti Vertical oder einen Schwalbe Albert (der Fat Albert ist zu breit für die Felge) zu wechseln. Schon hat das Bike einen wesentlich breiteren Einsatzzweck, rollt aber dafür nicht mehr so leicht. Letzen Endes sind Reifen eines der Teile, die man am schnellsten und sinnvollsten auf den Einsatz abstimmen sollte. Bei der Marta kommt es tatsächlich auf das Fahrergewicht und das Einsatzprofil an. Beim Mittelgebirge sehe ich da gar kein Problem. Bei der Kombination von über 80kg Fahrergewicht und langen Alpenabfahrten ist dann evtl. eher eine Louise sinnvoller. Wir hatten bei der Konzeption des XC8 eher den Mittelgebirgs-Tourenfahrer im Visier, der auch gerne an CTFs oder Marathons teilnimmt und dabei die Stoppuhr nicht ganz vergisst. Die Sitzpostion ist gemäßigt, nicht so aufrecht wie auf einem Enduro. aber auch nicht ganz so flach wie auf einem reinrassigem Race-Bike. Alternativen gibt es in unserem Programm in beiden Richtungen, für den etwas härteren Einsatz die Enduro-Serie, auch noch voll tourentauglich (und die deshalb auch den Trend zu 150mm bewusst nicht mitgegangen sind) für den noch sportlicheren Race Einsatz die RC Serie. Mit diesen 3 Serien decken wir meiner Meinung nach die Bedürnisse aller Tourenfahrer ab. Wobei die XC von diesen 3 Serien sicherlich am ehesten für alle Einsatzzwecke geeignet sind.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Zettler (9. März 2005)

Die Tests in den Zeitschriften kommen mir meistens vor wie Filmkritiken.
Eine gute Kritik heist ich gehe mit einer großen erwartung ins Kino und meistens komme ich enteuscht wieder heraus.
Doch, ich weis nicht 70 80% der Mensch finden in gut, da er ja eine gute Kritik hatte.(Sie haben keine eigene meinung. Sie können doch nicht der Mehrheit widersprechen und davon leben alle Zeitungen).
Ich hallte nichts von Tests.
Messwerte sind auch nur bedingt aussagekräftig.

Ich habe mich für ein Rad entschieden und sollte dieses getestet werden und ausernander fallen würde es mich nur geringfügig beunruhigen.


----------



## weissbierbiker (9. März 2005)

schönreden kann man alles


----------



## Zettler (9. März 2005)

Zerreden auch!


----------



## Strider (9. März 2005)

@ x-men: Geh mal ins Bremsenforum da gibt es mehr als genug leute in deiner gewichtsklasse die mit der Marta hoch zufrieden in den Alpen rumbiken.
Als eines der hauptprobleme in letzter zeit bei test seh ich, dass die redakteure bikes die nicht 100% ins testfeld passen sofort abstrafen anstatt zu su sagen, das das bike ein bisschen ein anderes einsatzfeld hat.
Insgesammt sollte man nicht vergessen das (abgesehen von der blöden dämpfergeschichte) das Bike als sehr gut gewertet wurde.
Ach ja kann es sein das im test Sitz und lenkwinkel vertauscht wurden?


----------



## Jubs (9. März 2005)

Hallo, vielleicht ist es der anhaltende Schneefall der mich depressiv macht.
Mich beunruhigt der Test schon und ich frage mich ob ich mit der Bestellung des XC9 nicht einen Griff ins Klo gemacht habe.   Gut, Reifen lassen sich wechseln, aber bei den Bremsen ( Kampfgewicht 85 kg ohne Pedale  )
kommt das schon teurer und vor allem der defekte Dämpfer lässt mir innerlich keine Ruhe.
Merkt man als normaler Biker überhaupt ob ein Dämpfer defekt ist und nicht mehr den vollen Federweg freigibt, oder ärgert man sich nur über das schlechte Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Compagnon (9. März 2005)

Das mit dem fehlenden Stern im Racebereich macht mich allerdings auch etwas nervös. Zumindest breche ich aber beim Blick auf das Gesamtgewicht in Freudentränen aus. Das liegt ja sogar unter der Herstellerangabe, das hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt. DANKE Canyon 
Wie gut dann der Rahmen ist wird sich zeigen. Insbesondere jeglicher Hinweis auf die Kinematik fehlt (hoffentlich weil die Unterschiede so gering sind, daß man das gar nicht mehr erwähnen muß).
Was aber bei dem Test auffällt: außer dem Canyon und dem Spezi hat kein Bike ein Fox Dämpfer


----------



## gui (9. März 2005)

sehe ich wie zettler. Tests sind mir im Prinzip egal, generell, nicht nur bei bikes. Als Ende der 90iger die Cannodales als 'überirdisch' galten habe ich mir so ein Teil gekauft. Never again.Die Dinger sind nicht besser als andere, nur teurer. Die meißten Leute laufen der Masse leider hinterher. Ist halt so, pech für die. Ich fahre nun mein zweites Canyon, bald das dritte ( XC9) . Kommt demnächst ein Test in der bike oder sonstwo und das bike wird mit, sagen wir bspw. schlecht bewertet, dann stört mich das nicht. Ich habe leider lernen müssen, das man seine eignen Erfahrungen machen muss.Tests können, müssen aber nicht helfen. Oder sie sind sogar schädlich. Das gleiche mit den armen MARTAS. Ich habe bisher 3 Alpencoss's gemacht und hatte keine Probs. Da aber derzeit , auch durch die bike und co., Freeriden als das einzig wahre dargestellt wird, muß jetzt alles dagegen bewertet werden. Ich frage mich wie die Pioniere mit Canti-Bremsen downhills fahren konnten. Aber das ist ja ein genereller Trend, überall.
Nur mal so.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (9. März 2005)

Also zur Kinematik empfehle ich noch mal den test des XC5 zu lesen (auch auf der Canyon seite) und sich nicht verückt machen zu lassen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. März 2005)

@jubs: du musst bedenken, dass zb canyon seine räder GOTT SEI DANK nicht den erwartungen der magazine anpasst. 
das MBmag sagt wir testen ""tourenräder"". sie sehen das canyon; also die marta und den racingralph. das führt dazu, dass das rad bei denen schon mal von vornherein unten durch ist. der erfahrene biker weiß allerdings für welchen einsatzzweck die parts gedacht sind und dass sich canyon was dabei gedacht hat. ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass das bike für seinen einsatzzweck "stimmig" ist. und dass der rahmen top ist!
...hätten die "marathonorientierte tourenbikes" oder sowas getestet hätten sie sich vor lobesreden übers xc8 nimmer eingekriegt...
man darf solche tests nie wörtlich nehmen!!


...was den dämpfer angeht mach ich mir aber auch gewisse sorgen. dafür kann aber canyon nix...
mir ist jetzt innerhalb eines jahres schon der 2. dämpfer(sid xc) krepiert. da kriegt man zwar normalerweise rasend schnell ersatz, aber es ist dennoch extrem nervig!


----------



## Jubs (9. März 2005)

@col.kurtz: Kann der "Leihe" denn einen defekten Dämpfer, der nicht mehr den vollen Federweg freigibt erkennen und muss dann wirklich gleich das komplette Rad eingeschickt werden oder reicht der Dämpfer?  
Kann es sein das durch den Winkel des Gelenks Dämpfer unterschiedlich
belastet werden?


----------



## Razorblade (9. März 2005)

Hallo...in der neusten ausgabe von Mountainbike wurde auch das Canyon Sandstone getestet und als "Sehr Gut" bewertet . Einziger wermutstropen empfand ich das sie im Testbetrieb eine verbogene und als zu weich empfundene  Shimano Alivio Kurbel bemängelten . Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings laut eurer Homepage wird eine Shimano Deore Kurbel verbaut laut aber zu sehen ist eine "Alivio" auf der Homepage . Da es schon Shimano Deore Hollowtech mit Octalink gibt die wesentlich steifer und leichter sind und warscheinlich nicht viel teuerer wie diese alten "Alivio" kurbeln sind ...warum werden nicht diese verbaut ?
Obwohl ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie man die Kurbel so schnell zum verbiegen kann ...wiege selber 93 Kg und fahre diese "Alivio" Kurbel ,und zum verbiegen hab ich sie noch nicht bekommen .

gruss Razor


----------



## x-men (9. März 2005)

Jungs, danke für den Mut und den Trost, welchen ihr mir gespendet habt. Ich fühle mich schon viel besser und glaube sogar, mich schon wieder auf das Rad zu freuen!  -grrrr, noch 5 Wochen!!!-   

Nun Spass beiseite, wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht und das Rad passte vielleicht nicht 100%-ig ins Testfeld, so dass die Tester gar nicht anders konnten, als diesem Mangel Rechnung zu tragen. Für mich persönlich wird der Quantensprung von einem Crossrad mit V-Brake auf dieses vollgefederte scheibengebremste Wunderwerk der deutschen Ingenieurskunst eh derartig exorbitant sein, dass mich erst der saubere Schnitt eines Chirurgen oder der ermunternde Brief des Scheidungsanwaltes meiner Frau vom Sattel trennen wird. Ich werde in diesem Jahr sicherlich einige Tausend Kilometer Teststrecken absolvieren und bin optimistisch, für mich persönlich zu einem gutem Testergebnis für das Rad zu gelangen.   

Zum Thema Fox hoffe ich, dass es sich hierbei um die Regel bestätigende Ausnahme handelt. Letztlich spielen diese Komponenten in der Premiumliga mit, in welcher hohes Qualitätsbewußtsein definitiv "state of the art" und nicht zu erreichendes Unternehmensziel ist.


----------



## Augus1328 (9. März 2005)

Servus,

na immerhin hat das XC8 ein gut bekommen. Mein neues Big Mountain SL hat in der letzten Bike nur ein befriedigend bekommen.   
Woran`s lag wurde von Lutz (im Falle des BM SL) erklärt u. damit passt`s.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (9. März 2005)

hallo community,

x-54 tage bis zur montage meines rc8 ->> solange kann man die test's in der bike oder mb studieren, man kann auch dran glauben - oder ebend nicht. für uns alle steht der sieger doch schon seit langen fest - oder ?? also nun mal ehrlich - 
seit jahren stehen die canyon-bikes in den umfragen in der mb ganz oben - und wegen eines defekten dämpfer in panik zu verfallen --> denke ich nicht im geringsten dran. also männer - putzt schon mal die schuhe und zieht noch`ne runde mit der alten gurke - das neue kommt bald.


----------



## ChrHurek (9. März 2005)

Zählt mal alle nicht so genau die Tage und Wochen, am Ende verschiebt sich wieder was...who knows?
Ich vertreibe mir die Tage mit der Planung von meinem neuen Trekkingrad; das klappt wunderbar


----------



## KalTorak (10. März 2005)

Hallo

ich habe vor einigen Monaten angefangen regelmäßiger MB-Zeitschriften zu lesen... und werde es in Zukunft auch wieder lassen. Ich habe einfach zu schnell das Gefühl bekommen, das die Testgebnisse zu sehr von der Laune der Tester, deren Einstelung zu einem Thema und letzendlich auch von der in China umgefallenen Säcke Reis abhängt. Zudem sind die Test im Vergleich nicht konsistent: Was mußte ich in der Vorletzten Mountainbike lesen die Fox F100 ist eine Top Race gabel mit zwei kleinen Sternchen bei Tour. Seltsam, das ein Bike mit eben dieser Gabel in der jetzigen Bike als komfortables Tourenbike (wenn der defekte  Dämpfer nicht wäre) gilt. Ja was nun??? Kann ich mir die so fein gewählte Klassifizierung im Gabeltest in der Pfeife rauchen? Oder sind da bei Canyon gar Götter am Werk, die aus einer so-la-la Tourengabel eine Komforsämpfte erschaffen? Na wieviel Säcke Reis mußten dafür umfallen? Oder ist irgendwem die Milch im Kühlschrank schlecht geworden?
Darf ich solche Einzelkomponenten -Tests gar nicht erst beachten, weil sie von einem Gabel- oder was-auch-immer-spezialistengeschrieben wurden? Der Umkehrschluss "mittelmäßige Tourengabel also mittelmäßiges Tourenbike" funktioniert ja anscheind nicht. Also kann ich mir doch alle Ausgaben sparen, in denen keine Komplettbikes aus meinem Berich getestet werden. Der Rest ist  ja, abgesehen von irgendwelchen Workshops, uninteressant. Oder lass ich es gleich komplett und lad ein paar Bike-Freunde zum Kaffee und Erfahrungsaustauch ein.
Noch schlimmer sieht es aus, wenn man Zeitungen untereinander vergleicht. Grausam: Satteltest (woher zum Teufel haben die meinen Hintern und meine Sitzposition? Kann es sein, daß letzentlich Probefahren das einzige ist, was sicher zu einem guten Sattel führt?), Funktionsjackentest (Passform (mein Körper wurde wieder ausgeliehen), Tragekomfort (bleibt der auch wenn ich so viel darunter trage, wie ich es bei kaltem Wetter gerne mal tue? Keine Ahnung?  Dann teste ich es wohl am besten mal aus... Also ab mit dem Test in die Tonne), Schuhtests (siehe aktuelle Mountainbike) (Kraftübertagung etc. Wieder einmal allgemeingültig für jede Gewichts- und Altersklasse und jeden Bewegungsablauf bewertet. Alleine Testen brings!)
Und wenn ich mal nicht weiterweis: Warum sollte mir eine Firma wie Canyon Schrott verkaufen? Sie leben von Ihrem Ruf. Der Verkauf von Fahrrädern aller Klassen ist keine Möglichkeit mal eben schnell Geld zu scheffeln und sich dann abzusetzen. Kann ich vielleicht einfach davon ausgehen, daß das was die da in Koblenz bauen und selber fahren brauchbar ist? Ich vertraue nur meinen eingenen Sensoren: Draufsetzen und austesten. Und dafür bin ich 250 km bis nach Koblenz gefahren. Und ich weis jetzt: Das ES8, das ich bestellt habe entlastet meinen ramponierten Rücken. Und natürich komme ich wg. Sitzpositzion und 1kg mehr Gewicht (ggü. XC8) nicht so gut den Berg hoch. Und genau so hat doch jeder von euch seine Vorlieben, seine Details auf die er genaustens achtet oder einfach nur Desin-Vorlieben (also ich würde mich nie auf ein Specialized setzen, ich investieren doch nicht so viel Geld in etwas, daß nicht mein Herz erfreut, wenn ich es mir ansehe). So etwas findet  man in keiner Zeitschrift.
So, genung geschwallert! Ich habe nur noch eins zu sagen. Ich freue mich auf mein ES8 auch wenn es in irgendeiner Zeitschrift nur gut oder befriedigend bekommt! CANYON RULES! UND EBI'S FAHRRADLADEN IN WITTEN RULES! (Der Baut tolle Bikes, aber die findet man in keiner Zeitschrift) SELBER ERFAHRUNGEN SAMMELN RULES!


----------



## xysiu33 (10. März 2005)

guter Bericht @KalTorak - du sprichst mir aus der Seele   wenn es um die Tests geht.

Natürlich sind Tests immer gut - nur die darf man nicht zu ernst und so genau nehmen. Habe mir gestern die Mühe gegeben, mehrere Testberichte von Tourenbikes aus den vergangenen MTB Magazinen miteinander zu vergleichen.
Fazit: alles rein subjektive Angelegenheit !    Je nach eigener Vorliebe wird getestet. Letztes Jahr wurden fast die gleichen Bikes - bis auf paar unbedeutsame Kleinigkeiten getestet mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Ganz zu schweigen von den Sternen für den Einsatzbereich. Da lacht man sich schlapp. 

Die Sache mit dem Specialized ist aber auch rein subjektive Erkenntnis. Über Geschmack läßt sich schlecht oder überhaupt nicht streiten.

Was ich persönlich bei den Biketests vermisse ist eine Punktevergabe wie es z. B. bei Autos der Fall ist: es werden die einzelnen Kriterien bewertet jedoch Ausfälle oder Reklamationen separat in einer Tabelle aufgelistet, die aber keinen Einfluss auf die allgemeine Qualität des Produkts haben. Da kann sich jeder potenzieller Käufer ein Bild über die Qualität machen. 
Und nicht vergessen: wenn man den Test in der letzten MTB-Ausgabe in Ruhe gelesen hat wird feststellen können, daß das Bike doch nicht so schlecht war, wenn der Tester die Federelemente - S U P E R B -  bewertet   

Frohe Wartezeit an alle Genossen


----------



## juchhu (10. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Was ich persönlich bei den Biketests vermisse ist eine Punktevergabe wie es z. B. bei Autos der Fall ist: es werden die einzelnen Kriterien bewertet jedoch Ausfälle oder Reklamationen separat in einer Tabelle aufgelistet, die aber keinen Einfluss auf die allgemeine Qualität des Produkts haben. Da kann sich jeder potenzieller Käufer ein Bild über die Qualität machen.
> Und nicht vergessen: wenn man den Test in der letzten MTB-Ausgabe in Ruhe gelesen hat wird feststellen können, daß das Bike doch nicht so schlecht war, wenn der Tester die Federelemente - S U P E R B - bewertet
> ...


 
Richtig interessant wird es erst, wenn sich Test- und Beurteilungsverfahren durchsetzen, wie sie bereits seit Jahren im Computerbereich von den einschlägigen Fachmagazinen verwendet werden.

Dort können die Testdaten entweder per CD-ROM oder Download geladen werden, und die Gewichtung der einzelnen Testbereiche selber editiert werden. SO kann jeder nach seinen eigenen Kriterien sein individuelles Testergebnis ermitteln. Dies setzt aber voraus, dass sich die Redakteure der verschiedenen Bikemagazine auf ein objektives, nachvollziehbares und dauerhaft angewandtes Testverfahren einigen. Wie oft habe ich die gleiche Federgabel an unterschiedlichen Rahmen gesehen, wo durch Abstimmung und Geometriedaten die Beurteilung der Federgabel unterschiedlich ausfiel. Hallo?

Überspitzt formuliert kann eine gute ausgewählte Federgabel jedes Bike zu einem Traumbike oder zu einer 'unfahrbaren' Albtraum machen.

Das ist übrigens auf der Grund, warum im PC-Bereich mit Testreferenzsystem gearbeitet wird.

Aber ich glaube, eine solche wissenschaftliche und professionelle Heransgehensweise überfordert die Mehrheit der heutigen Bikemagazinredakteure und deren Budget. So werde ich weiter beim Vergleichen der einzelnen Testberichte in nachfolgenden Ausgaben des von mir gelesenen Moutainbike-Magazins mich kopfschüttelnd wundern.

VG Martin


----------



## ow1 (10. März 2005)

Das einzige, was man bei diesen Tests glauben kann, ist die Messung der Steifigkeit der Bikes. Da die Steifigkeit des Rahmens (neben den Geometriedaten) einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten hat ist das auch die grösste Herausforderung für die Bike Entwickler einen Rahmen so steiff aber auch so leicht als möglich zu konstruieren. Und  wenn ich mir so die  Steiffigkeitsmessungen der anderen Bikes anschaue, macht hier Canyon einen sehr guten Job. Als ich mir die Steifigkeitswerte eines Cannondale Prophet anguckte, lachte ich mir einen Riss in den Bauch  
Nichts gegen Canondale, aber ich mit meinen 85 kg Kampfgewicht vertraue lieber einem Canyon und darum habe ich mich auch für ein ES6 entschieden.
(Nur noch sieben Wochen warten   )


----------



## Compagnon (10. März 2005)

Klar ist, daß man Testberichte nicht überbewerten sollte. Und seine Kaufentscheidung sollte man darauf schon gar nicht stützen. Aber: ich denke viele hier sind erst aufgrund der Testberichte auf Canyon aufmerksam geworden. Beim Versuch, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, kann natürlich viel rauskommen. Einerseits ist denkbar, daß der Rahmen den Testern subjektiv überhaupt nicht gefallen hat. Um Canyon aber besser wegkommen zu lassen, schieben sie es auf den Dämpfer. Oder der Test war einfach unprofessionell und nur eine gemütliche Ausfahrt unter Freunden. Einen anderen Dämpfer  zu montieren (z.B. aus einem anderen Bike, Buchsen hätte man halt besorgen müssen) wäre ja wirklich kein Problem gewesen. Oder die Magazine kriegen Druck von den großen Herstellern, denen der Erfolg von Canyon zu weit geht. Oder die Redakteure nervt der Erfolg, weil sie persönlich der Meinung sind, das Überspringen einer ganzen Handelssparte ist langfristig nicht tragbar. Oder die Rahmen sind sich mittlerweile in Geometrie, Kinematik und Qualität so ähnlich (im jeweiligen Einsatzzweck), daß Bike Tests eigentlich völlig überflüssig sind und deswegen die Redakteure minimale Unterschiede aufbauschen, damit sich die Leser dafür überhaupt noch interessieren.
Nur gut, daß wir noch ein bißchen Zeit zum spekulieren haben  Ich war mir jedenfalls noch nie so sicher, die absolut richtige Kaufentscheidung getroffen zu haben.


----------



## juchhu (10. März 2005)

Bestes Beispiel ist doch der aktuelle Test ab Seite 26 in der MountainBike 04/2005, über den wir uns 'aufregen'.

Auf der Titelseite schreiben die Redakteure: "TOURENFULLYS - Die Bestseller ab 2000 Euro im Test"

Auf Seite 27 heißt es dann "... MB macht sich sich auf die Suche nach dem besten Fully um 2500 Euro." 

Auf Seite 30 letzter Absatz "... und keine Preisklasse ist beliebter als die zwischen 2000 und 2500 Euro."

Auf Seite 36 erstes beschriebenes Testbike BMC FOURSTROKE 03 mit einem angegebenen Preis von 2719 Euro.

Noch Fragen Watson? 

Planen die Jungs so einen Test eigentlich vorher, oder läuft das nach dem Motto: "Du ich hab' noch 'ne volle Kiste Bier im Büro, wenn Du und die anderen Bock haben, könnten wir doch mal kurz so einen kleinen Vergleichstest machen."  

Liest da eine höhere Instanz (Lektor? Chefredakteur mit Dipl.-Ing-Titel, boah ) drüber und korrigiert das auch?

Boah, ich krieg' schon wieder so einen Hals.  

VG Martin


----------



## xysiu33 (10. März 2005)

> Liest da eine höhere Instanz (Lektor? Chefredakteur mit Dipl.-Ing-Titel, boah ) drüber und korrigiert das auch?



ich glaube nicht - vor allem möchte ich hier nochmals betonen, ich war völlig verblöfft lesen zu müssen, daß in diesem Test kein Specialized-Bike gewonnen hat !    Schaut euch mal die verschiedenen Tests in der Vergangenheit an - der Testsieg war immer für eine Speci-Bike vorbestellt (vielleicht konnte der Tester das Speci-Bike immer gleich behalten.......  ? )
......jedenfalls fährt der Tester jetzt ein CUBE   

Will hier keinem Tester etwas vorwerfen oder Gerüchte in die Welt setzen - ist nur (bedingter) Spaß - sorry, aber die regelmäßigen MTB-Mag. Leser können doch den Eindruck gewonnen haben, oder sehe ich das Falsch. Auch keine Frage: Specialized baut klasse Bikes, verdächtigt und auffällig ist das aber schon. Vielleicht haben die es auch so gesehen und haben jetzt einen "Aussenseiter" wie das Cube gewinnen lassen...  ( CUBE baut auch klasse Bikes - aber nicht so tolle wie Canyon )   

Egal: was ich jetzt wissen will ist, wo sind die Container mit unseren Parts und Rahmen zur Zeit ?     Im Ruhrpott schein zur Zeit die Sonne - klasse Wetter - hoffentlich bleibt es länger so - da wäre ein neues Canyon gerade das richtige, die schönste Jahreszeit vorzeitig begrüßen zu können  

Gruß an alle Profi-Tester in den Magazinen - wäre langsam Zeit sich gedanken über ein neues Testverfahren zu machen !

P.S.

die neuen SRAM X.0 Trigger kommen leider erst im Sommer nach Europa. Etwas zu spät um diese sofort an unsere ES-Bikes direkt "vom Werk" ausstatten zu lassen.  
Preise wollte mir die SRAM-Zentrale in NL leider nicht verraten. Aber es sind klasse Dinge, oder ?

Servus


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. März 2005)

Hallo,
so habe hier einmal den Thread durchgelesen, es gibt scheinbar einige User die sich Konform nach MB-Tests richten. Warum lassen sich so viele von solchen Subjektiven Tests verrückt machen, hey Leute aufwachen, erstmal das Bike selber Fahren, und Testen, ihr fahrt doch nicht den Stil der Tester? oder doch, das glaube ich nicht.

Was ich von solchen Tests halte? Überhaupt nichts, mich Interresieren nur die Steifigkeitswerte, alles andere wie Parts usw, sind nicht Herstellerfehler wie Aktuell der Fox RP3Dämpfer. Wenn man schon einige Jahre die MB liest, weiss man doch schon alles oder ? Ich lese keine MB mehr und das seit Jahren, sehe einfach nicht ein 3,90 für ein Blatt auszugeben das sich ständig wiederholt, Gabeltest, Endurotest, usw. Vergleichtests mit anderen Bikes geben für mich keine Aufschlüsse, ich kann und werde sie ja nicht fahren!! 
Ein Punkte System wie bei Auto-Motorrad Tests?? Schwachsinn, ich kaufe mir ein Bike weil es dann die meisten Punkte hat????

Ansonsten stimme ich mich mit dem Posting von KalTorak überein    mein Arsch ist Einmalig   ich habe am Anfang und das sind schon einige Jahre her, nach Satteltets gekauft, und das Ergebnis war zum   also Probieren geht über Studieren.
Gruß Stonelebs12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbl (10. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Beispiel ist doch der aktuelle Test ab Seite 26 in der MountainBike 04/2005, über den wir uns 'aufregen'.
> 
> Auf der Titelseite schreiben die Redakteure: "TOURENFULLYS - Die Bestseller ab 2000 Euro im Test"
> 
> ...


Da muß ich dir zustimmen. Glaube aber das es die letzten Jahre immer das selbe Testverfahren war und da haben immer Canyon Bikes gewonnen!! Oder?
Da hat sich keiner über "betrunkene Tester " beschwert.


----------



## habbl (10. März 2005)

Hallo
Muß mich Entschuldigen!!
Die Tester scheinen doch angetrunken zu sein .
Geben dem Canyon Sandstone  einen Rad mit eiernder Kurbel  einen Kauftipp. 
Das ist wohl das Allerletzte


----------



## Morrison (10. März 2005)

habbl schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich dir zustimmen. Glaube aber das es die letzten Jahre immer das selbe Testverfahren war und da haben immer Canyon Bikes gewonnen!! Oder?
> Da hat sich keiner über "betrunkene Tester " beschwert.



So sehe ich das auch - man sollte dann schon konsequent sein und auch die positiven Tests nicht zu hoch hängen. Klar baut Canyon klasse Bikes und ein "Gut" ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Armutszeugnis. Aber nur weil ich mir ein Canyon bestellt habe, heißt das doch nicht, dass die Dinger keine Schwächen haben können. Offen gestanden beunruhigt es mich auch ein wenig, dass der Fox jetzt zum 2. Mal fratze gegangen ist und dass MB daruf hinweist, hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit Testverzerrung zu tun. 


Darüber hinaus denke ich aber, dass es schon i.O. ist, wenn ein Bike mit defektem Dämpfer eine Note runtergestuft wird. Das Ding gehört schließlich dazu und ich würd mir auch den Arsch wegärgern, wenn ich ne Stange Kohle auf den Tisch des Herrn lege und das Teil dann direkt wieder eingeschickt werden muss.

Das Lutz Scheffer hier versucht, die Sache wieder hinzubiegen ist sicherlich legitim. Aber manchmal klingts schon ein bißchen nach Schönreden... Und auffällig ist es ja schon, dass die 2005er Bikes in den Tests schlechter abschneiden als im vergangenen Jahr.

Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich fahr einen Alfa 156. Die Kiste hat immer eher schlecht abgeschnitten. Trotzdem hab ich mir das Auto gekauft. Aber ich war mir der Schwächen bewusst und erzähle ganz sicher nicht jedem, dass der Wagen das Non plus Ultra in Sachen Verarbeitung und Zuverlässigkeit ist. Im Alfa-Forum stößt man dann aber verstärkt auf diese Art von Aussagen. Und die schlechten Tests sind auch immer nur Teufelswerk...


----------



## juchhu (10. März 2005)

habbl schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich dir zustimmen. Glaube aber das es die letzten Jahre immer das selbe Testverfahren war und da haben immer Canyon Bikes gewonnen!! Oder?
> Da hat sich keiner über "betrunkene Tester " beschwert.


 
Ob nun Canyon Bikes oder andere bei den Tests gewinnen, kann bzw. ist mir bei nicht nachvollziehbaren Kriterien egal.

Noch ein kleines Beispiel der Mountainbike 04/2005

Seite 132 "Test Tachos"

Sigma BC 1600 RDS, Preis 46,45 Euro, Testurteil "SEHR GUT"
VDO C4 CAD DS, Preis 75,90 Euro, Testurteil "SEHR GUT" und KAUFTIPP

Beurteilung gleich, Ausstattung nach Kriterien annäherend gleich, aber KAUFTIPP bekommt das 63%-ig teuere VDO. Bin ich der einzige, der das nicht versteht.

Wenn die Jungs noch nicht mal einen Tachotest gebacken bekommen, was wollen wir dann von Tourenfullytest in der ab 2000, äh, ich meinte um 2500, äh, eigentlich ja eher 2000 bis 2500 Euro Klasse, aber konkret natürlich auch die 2719 Euro Klasse, halten?   

VG Martin


----------



## fone (10. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Jungs noch nicht mal einen Tachotest gebacken bekommen, was wollen wir dann von Tourenfullytest in der ab 2000, äh, ich meinte um 2500, äh, eigentlich ja eher 2000 bis 2500 Euro Klasse, aber konkret natürlich auch die 2719 Euro Klasse, halten?



...nix?


den gedanken mit den "falschen" negativen tests und den "korrekten" positiven tests hatte ich auch schon. aber eigentlich ist das canyon forum nicht der ort um dieses verhalten des canyon-kunden zu kritisieren. in jedem herstellerforum hier auf dem board wird, auch von den kunden, mehr schöngeredet als kritisiert. (ausser canyon+lieferzeit) 

hab mir heute morgen erst die MB gekauft, konnte aber noch nicht reingucken. ist meist sehr wenig drin, ich freuz mich trotzdem jedesmal wenn ne neue ausgabe einer bike-zeitung erscheint, vor allem im winter.

ihr seid alle kritische, realistische menschen hoffe ich. sonst wird euch doch auch nicht alles vorgekaut, oder?  

gruß
fone


----------



## juchhu (10. März 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> ...nix?
> 
> ..., ich freuz mich trotzdem jedesmal wenn ne neue ausgabe einer bike-zeitung erscheint, vor allem im winter.
> 
> ...


 
Dachte ich's mir ! 

Tja, irgendwie brauche ich in den Wintermonaten bunte MTB-Stimmungsbilder. 

Wenn ich die diversen Tests lese, überkommt mich aber dann doch spontane Kaufreue.  

Aber bei dem ganzen Hin und Her sowie den langen Lieferzeiten (natürlich auch bei anderen Herstellern) wird es wohl doch kein Canyon (Lieferzeitpunkt Herbst 2005  ) werden. Und ich werde mir statt eines sehr guten Canyon-von-der-Stange-Bike wieder ein Custom made zulegen. Und beim Kauf der Einzelteile bitterliche Tränen weinen, weil ich mich immer weiter von Canyons Traumpreisen fortbewege.  Aber bitte kein Mitleid, dies ist ein selbst gewähltes Schicksal. 

VG Martin


----------



## xysiu33 (10. März 2005)

@juchhu  

viele von uns hier im Forum - und bestimmt viele Canyon-Kunden, die hier (noch) nicht gefunden haben, bauen so wie so andere Teile dran oder lassen es direkt von Canyon machen. Da kann man auch jede Menge "neues" dranmachen. Und schon hast du dein (fast) custom-made. 

Dabei ist für mich - und bestimmt für viele hier - die Tatsache, ob auf dem Bike ein Canyon-Aufkleber bzw. -Schrift ist, nicht von Bedeutung. 

Klar: wenn du ganz andere Gabel haben willst, die gar nicht im Canyon-Programm vorhanden ist, sieht es schon anders aus. 

Ich werde mir mein Canyon-custom-made-bike schon zusammenstellen.

Und es ist auch gut und schön so   

Viel Spaß beim Geldausgeben.......


----------



## Scapin (11. März 2005)

Hallo!

hey juchhu, ich hab mir auch - genau wie du - lange überlegt, ob ich mir ein bike aufbauen lasse (wie bisher immer) oder mir ein canyon bestelle. Habe mich jetzt für ein ES 9 entschieden. Zur Auswahl stand noch das Liteville 301. Dies aber mit einer wesentlich schlechteren Ausstattung wie das Canyon. 

Kann xysiu33 nur zustimmen. Das Canyon ist für mich sowas wie ein Custombike, auch wenn es viele andere Fahren. Der Rahmen hat super Kritiken und die verbauten Teile-  . Da wäre doch jeder "custombauer" froh, annähernd diese Teile verbauen zu können.

Den Unterschied macht hier doch eigentlich nur der Rahmen - und da hab ich mich eben für canyon entschieden. Trotz irgendwelcher Tests, die ich aus Neugierde lese, aber nicht überbewerte. Ein Fox-Dämpfer kann an jedem Rahmen schrotten und schon hat ein Custom Bike aufeinmal nur ein "gut"   . So schnell kann das gehen.

Trotzdem wünsche ich jedem hier - egal welches bike - viel Spaß und keine Defekte. Auf dem Trail denkt eh keiner von uns mehr an Tests. Hier geht es nur um Spaß am Sport

Also bis im Mai mit meinem "Von der Stange Bike"  

Scapin


----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. März 2005)

So isses,
ob ich ein Rocky Mountain mit Fox-Parts auf den Trail fahre, oder ein Specialized, ebenso Fox-Parts, andere Parts lass ich hier jetzt mal aussen vor, und zudem locker 4000 beim Händler gelassen habe, und hier und da diese Parts defekt gehen, aber dann Hallo   wird sich derjenige sagen, ebenso kann es auch bei einem Canyon auftreten, aber wer will hier jetzt Konkret Canyon dafür Verantwortlich machen, Ihr habt euch ja alle für ein Canyon mit Fox-Parts  entschieden! also freuen wir uns erstmal alle, daß wir es in den Händen haltend auf dem Trial bewegen dürfen, und beschreien nicht vorher schon den Teufel an die Wand. 

Ich werde mein ES9 auch in Koblenz persönlich abholen, werde eine kleine Probefahrt machen und feststellen daß der Dämpfer funktioniert.    Ende April ist es soweit.  
Gruß Stonelebs12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (11. März 2005)

stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so habe hier einmal den Thread durchgelesen, es gibt scheinbar einige User die sich Konform nach MB-Tests richten. Warum lassen sich so viele von solchen Subjektiven Tests verrückt machen, hey Leute aufwachen, erstmal das Bike selber Fahren, und Testen, ihr fahrt doch nicht den Stil der Tester? oder doch, das glaube ich nicht....


Es gibt bestimmt Anfänger, die sich das erste Mal ein Rad kaufen, wo sollte die Erfahrungen gesammelt haben? Woher sollen die wissen was sie für einen Stil fahren?
Darüber hinaus gibt es doch auch gute Gründe erfahrenen Bikern, wie z.B. den Testern zuzuhören, bedeutet ja nicht alles ohne kritisches Nachfragen zu glauben. 
Desweiteren gibt es auch bestimmt subjektive Eindrückem die sich mit anderen Eindrücken z.B. hier aus dem Forum decken (Eigenschaften über Gabeln und Bremsen etc.)
Also ganz so schlecht finde ich persönlich diese ganzen Tests nicht, eine erste Orienterungshilfe können die bestimmt sein.


----------



## Strider (11. März 2005)

Es gibt neues:

Test in der Bike: 

XC7 sehr gut (kein super wegen, wär hätte es gedacht "völlig überdämpfter fox dämpfer")
Minute 3 und Talac RLC je sehr gut


----------



## Bigattack (11. März 2005)

Na dann!! Was um himmelswillen ist denn ein "völlig überdämpfter Dämpfer"??


----------



## Strider (11. März 2005)

" eine enttäuschung war hier der Fox Fload RP3. An vier Bikes verbaut zeigte er in keinem testbike eine überzeugende leistung. Selbst in der schnellen zugstufe federt er viel zu langsam aus."


Insgesammt sind die Tests mal wieder spassig zu lesen. insbesondere das sie das IT system bemängeln weil gegenüber anderen Systemen der lenkwinkel zu steil wird. Das man die gabel auch nur ein Stück absenken kann haben die offensichtlich nicht kapiert.


----------



## Bigattack (11. März 2005)

An vier Bikes keine überzeugende Leistung? Langsam scheint es mir so, als ob der Dämpfer wirklich nicht der Renner ist! Wem soll man noch etwas glauben?


----------



## xysiu33 (11. März 2005)

und was haben wir im MB-Magazin gelesen? 

 " die Fox-Federlemente sind SUPERB " 

oder bezog sich das auf das Fahrwerk ? - weiss ich jetzt nicht so genau, weil mir die Zeitschrift in diesem Moment nicht vorliegt um es genau zu zitieren. 

Trotzdem: keiner bei der MTB hat sich über Überdämpfung und dergleichen beschwert. 

Also wieder ein Beweis, daß (fast) alle Ergebnisse rein subjektiv sind.

Nicht vergessen: ich bekomme nur ein Bike ! Kann ich also nicht mit vier, sechs oder noch mehr anderen Bikes der gleichen Kategorie gleichzeitig miteinander vergleichen ( ausgenommen mein altes Bike mit altem Dämpfer und Judy    -Gabel ). Will ich damit nur sagen, wenn der RP3 auch überdämpft wird, werde ich es sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht merken.

Bis Ende April lese keine Bike-Zeitschrift mehr - das ist schon mal sicher   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (11. März 2005)

oh mann! hoffentlich ist das bei mir nicht so. ich hasse überdämpfte federelemente!


...die fox-teile waren für mich übrigens ein entscheidendes kriterium für das rad. nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil mir ein sid xc-dämpfer nach dem anderen verreckt...


----------



## Strider (11. März 2005)

Dafür sind sie von der RLC Gabel sehr angetan ( ausser von der fummeligen bedienung der einstellknöpfe). 
Ich finde die im test gemessene steifigkeit sehr niedrig aber die tester beschweren sich nicht drüber ( wiegen vielleicht auch keine 90Kg * G*).
Meine Minute   ist jedenfalls supersteif getestet


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2005)

@xysiu33:
Doch, eine zu starke Dämpfung merkst du mit Sicherheit....



			
				Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann! hoffentlich ist das bei mir nicht so. ich hasse überdämpfte federelemente!



Wenn (WENN!) die RP3 tatsächlich überdämpft ausgeliefert werden, tauschst halt das Öl gegen eines mit geringerer Viskosität...


----------



## xysiu33 (11. März 2005)

> Doch, eine zu starke Dämpfung merkst du mit Sicherheit....



Flo: kann man denn mit mehr Luft in der Kammer das Problem zumindest teilweise aus der Welt schaffen ?

Hier frag ich mich, wie das mit dem neuen Öl funkzionieren soll: kann bzw. darf ich das selbst machen - oder Canyon oder sonst wer ?

Danke für die erneute Aufklärung.

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2005)

Nein, die Luft hat damit nix zu tun...

Die Luft im Dämpfer ist zum _Federn_ da,
das Öl zum _Dämpfen_. 
Die Dämpfung bremst also die Federbewegung! (Weil z.B. ein zu schnelles Ausfedern dazu führen würde, dass das Rad den Bodenkontakt verliert, etc)

Den Öltausch macht dir jeder Bikeshop für ein paar Euro. 
Den Öltausch kannst du natürlich selbst auch machen, entsprechende technische Kenntnis vorausgesetzt. (Vielleicht hast du ja irgendeinen Freund, der sein Bike selbst wartet/repariert.)

ABER: Wart erst mal ab, ob die Dämpfer wirklich mit einem Öl mit zu hoher Viskosität (=Zähigkeit) ausgeliefert werden. Möglicherweise war das nur bei dem Testmodell der Fall, vielleicht haben sie das Bike in kalter Umgebung getestet (führt dazu, dass das Öl zäher wird), etc...


----------



## Strider (11. März 2005)

Na ja immerhin war es nicht bei einem sondern bei 4 testmodellen der fall. Ich denke aber auch, dass sowas relativ einfach zu verändern sein sollte.


----------



## Quellekatalog (11. März 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Den Öltausch kannst du natürlich selbst auch machen, entsprechende technische Kenntnis vorausgesetzt. (Vielleicht hast du ja irgendeinen Freund, der sein Bike selbst wartet/repariert.)



Nur leider ist dann die Garanite futsch. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es soweit kommt.


----------



## xysiu33 (11. März 2005)

Danke für die Erklärung Flo.

Das mit der Garantie habe ich ja auch als Hintergedanke bei meiner Frage gehabt. 

Sollte die Überdämpfung nerven, wird man ja immerhin die Möglichkeit haben, bei der ersten Inspektion bei Canyon das Öl auszutauschen. Es sei denn, daß Canyon es nicht machen darf   und es aus diesem Grund einschicken müßte. 

@staabi: wie ist es mit dem Öltausch beim Fox-Dämpfern ? Kann man es im Falle des Falles bei euch in Koblenz machen lassen oder nicht ? Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen mit dem RP3 Dämpfer ? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 

Gruß


----------



## nismo2002 (12. März 2005)

Hi Leutz,

man kann viele (Bike-) Tests lesen, *jeder von denen ist subjektiv!!!*

Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle:

- Wofür soll genau getestet werden? (Ziel, Einsatzbereich, etc.)
- Unter welchen Bedingungen wird getestet? (z.B. Wo? & Wie?)
- Was wird genau getestet? (Meßgrößen oder "nur" Eindrücke?)

Das WICHTIGSTE ist allerdings: *Erfahrungen kann man nur selber machen!!*
Eigenes Beispiel:
Wie schwer sollte mein neues Bike sein?
Da findet man tausend unterschiedliche Meinungen! Welche ist richtig >> für mich? Mein bestelltes XC3 wiegt 13,7kg >> jeder schreit _viiiiiiel zu schwer_! Stimmt das wirklich? Also habe ich mein altes ungefedertes Rad (finde das Gewicht o.k.) gewogen und siehe da, es wiegt 14,5kg. Also sind die 13,7kg garnicht so wild (für mich!!). 
So könnte in einem Test der MTB stehen, dass das Gewicht zu hoch ist, vielleicht sogar mit kleiner Abwertung, es würde mich aber NULL stören.

So sollte jeder seinen eigenen Standpunkt finden!!
(>> siehe auch _"KalTorak"... _  )

Zu den Fox-Problemem:
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum ein Bikehersteller (wie Canyon) eine Abwertung für einen defekten Dämpfer bekommt. *Das wichtigste und von Canyon selbst entwickelte Stück am Bike ist der Rahmen (und der ist TOP).* Der Rest ist Equipment von anderen Herstellern, welches auf den Rahmen und Einsatzzweck abgetimmt sein sollte. Wie gut das Canyon hinbekommen hat, kann man bewerten, aber ein nach einigen Testkilometern defekter Dämpfer liegt nun wirklich nicht an Canyon!! Er war ja nicht von Anfang an kaputt.


----------



## Strider (12. März 2005)

Die Bewertung hat ja auch nicht Canyon bekommen sondern das Rad. Und sie haben nicht den Rahmen getestet sondern das ganze rad. Und ein rad ist halt nur dann gut wenn alle seine komponenten lang halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB_Bazillus (13. März 2005)

Macht aber nicht wirklich Sinn, wegen eines fehlerhaften Parts an dem einen, zum Test zur Verfügung gestellten Bike, das ganze Bike abzuwerten.
Sowieso sind die Testnoten eigentlich vollkommen unnötig. Einfach nur eine Beschreibung des Bikes, Stärken, Schwächen, Kritik und Hinweise wie man das Bike tunen kann wären viel sinnvoller!


----------



## Augus1328 (14. März 2005)

Ihr quasselt ja ein Mist, sorry....

Im ersten Step ist immer der Bike Hersteller verantwortlich für das an seinem Bike verbaute Zeug, also bekommt er auch die positive oder negative Bewertung. Falls wirklich Teile mangelhaft sind, dann wird es wohl im Laufe der Saison ne Lieferantenbewertung geben u. bei Bedarf verschwindet halt Fox 2006 von den Canyon Bikes. Dass wird sich kein Bikehersteller auf Dauer bieten lassen bzw. leisten können. Einmalige Qualitätsmängel gibt`s immer wieder, also erstmal abwarten...
In jeder Branche wird es so gehandhabt, siehe Rückrufaktionen bei BMW, DC, usw. wegen defekter Bosch Dieselpumpen. Die werden schon ihre Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Zulieferer stehen zwar unter enormen Kostendruck von Seiten der OEMs, aber Qualitätsmängel in so einer Größenordnung dürfen dadurch trotzdem nicht entstehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, gehört nicht hierher...  

Habe die Ehre
Oli


----------



## MB_Bazillus (15. März 2005)

Kann es sein, dass wir von unterschiedlichen Dingen sprechen?
Natürlich ist der Bikehersteller für seine Teile verantwortlich. Und natürlich wird der Hersteller seine Konsequenzen ziehen, wenn es Qualitätsmängel an einem zugelieferten Teil gibt. 
Wir sprechen hier aber nicht von Qualitätsmängeln an zugelieferten Teilen, sondern von defekten an Einzelstücken. 
Vergleichbar mit "... der Ferrari XY konnte im Vergleich zum VW Golf nicht punkten. Das uns zur Verfügung gestellte Fahrzeug erlitt während der Probefahrt einen schleichenden Platten. Dies ging sehr auf Kosten des Handlings. Auch die Beschleunigungswerte blieben weit hinter der Konkurrenz zurück. Hier muss Ferrari noch nachbessern. Testsieger ist der Golf!"   
Nicht wirklich, oder?!


----------



## Strider (15. März 2005)

In diesem fall wäre das aber eher. Bei Ferrari geht der Motor nach 100 km kaputt. Dann würd ich vielleicht trotzdem lieber den Golf haben.
Die sache mit den zulieferern mit der Automobilbranche zu vergleichen passt nicht ganz. Beid en Autos gibt es eine hand voll Herstellern und hunderte quasi abhängige zulieferer. Bei  MTBs ist es genau umgekehrt. Wenige sehr mächtige Zulieferer und zigtausend bikeschmieden.


----------



## MB_Bazillus (15. März 2005)

...dann einigen wir uns einfach drauf, dass die Tests nicht aussagekräftig sind und freuen uns auf unsere Bikes   

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## kh-cap (15. März 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann einigen wir uns einfach drauf, dass die Tests nicht aussagekräftig sind und freuen uns auf unsere Bikes
> 
> Grüße
> Bazillus



da bin ich mal gespannt wie die reaktionen sind, wenn ein modell mit super bewertet wird   

ansonsten ist die aussage schon richtig.

kh-cap


----------



## stick007 (15. März 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich mal gespannt wie die reaktionen sind, wenn ein modell mit super bewertet wird
> 
> [...]



Na, das kannst Dir doch denken. Dann sind die Testverfahren wieder ok und die Tester sind erfahrende und kompetente Biker!


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Augus1328 (15. März 2005)

Ok, ich geb zu, dass mein Vergleich mit der Automobilbranche ein wenig hinkt.    Das Prinzip ist aber ähnlich, denn abgestraft durch Fehler der Zulieferer wird immer der Hersteller. Aber wer vergleicht schon Golf mit Ferrari    

Eigentlich auch egal, denn unsere Bikes werden eh alle ohne mögliche Defekte ausgeliefert.

Gruss
Oli


----------

